# public fishing off rt 2



## Lapercha (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey guys was wondering about the public access site next to rt 2 when you go over sandusky bay,do they do anygood for channel cat there ,my son has been wanting to go so just trying to think of a half way decent place to go and get a few fish,any info would be apreciated.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I assume you are talking about the old bay bridge....catfishing is real good out there. The only thing that turns me off on the place is the amount of garbage people leave behind. Also the rocks can be quite treacherous at night.

Good luck,

Mitch


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

some decent catfishing at the end of the pier in port clinton at times... also 163 on the west side of port clinton there is a public area on the portage river that few people go to. dont forget about turtle creek public area and metzgers marsh. and yes old bay bridge can be very good too...


----------



## dclaarjr (Sep 17, 2004)

I know of several good public fishing spots off route 2 near Sandusky Bay. Dempsey access area is on Bay shore road just a couple miles east of the old bay bridge. Super Catfishing. I normally catch several cats in the 18 - 24 inch range right off the fishing pier. On the other side of the Peninsula is Mazurik access area. Its actually on the lake, but the fishing is good, but not quite as good as Dempsey. One other good spot is Catawba State Park on Catawba Island north of Port Clinton. I have caught almost every species in the lake there, including small mouth, crappie and walleye. The bite their can be slow, but it is worth the wait if you can soend the whole evening.


----------

